# März, welche Fische beißen schon???



## Dominic09 (13. März 2007)

Hi Angler #h
hätte mal ne Frage an euch, und zwar welche Fische beißen denn schon jetzt, also im März so???? Weil der Winter war ja mild, also müsste ja schon Fische beißen oder???
Bitte gebt auch Tips womit und mit welchen Köder ihr angelt und wie weit draußen und in welcher tiefe ihr fischt!!!!:m



Danke im Vorraus und bis bald!!!!|wavey:


----------



## Der_rheinangler (13. März 2007)

*AW: März, welche Fische beißen schon???*

Hallo,
Also ich fange am Altrhein im Moment gut Rotfedern mit Maden und Caster. Auf Wurm und Mais hatte ich nur wenig Bisse und noch nix gefangen. DIe Rotfedern haben zwar super gebissen (also reingeworfen, gleich Biss) Aber total vorsichtig. Man hat die Bisse kaum gesehen und häufig auch nur beim rheinholen weil die Maden ab waren. Obwohl ich den Winkelpicker fast senckrecht mit gespannter schnur stehen hatte. War ziemlich schwierig mit dem anschlagen da. Habe noch nie erlebt dass die so vorsichtig sind. Von Brassen ahbe ich noch nix gesehen. Raubfische sind leider fast alle zu hier bei uns.
Die meisten habe ich eigentlich beim reinholen gefangen. sozusagen Spinnfischen auf Rotfedern. Ein Kumpel der fdabei war hatte auch ein paar Barben am Harken. Aber kleine 15 cm oder so. natürlich wieder reingeworfen.
Gruß


----------



## EMZET (13. März 2007)

*AW: März, welche Fische beißen schon???*

Also, bei uns am Rhein in Ketsch läuft es schon sehr gut ! Ich angle in einem Altrheinarm. Der ist ca. 50m breit und 6-8m tief mit mässiger Strömung. Bevorzugt angle ich mit der Feeder und Futterkorb in etwa der Mitte an einer Sandbank im Strömungsschatten. Konnte dort die letzten Tage schon viele Brassen, Rotaugen, Barsche, Gründlinge sowie 4 Barben überlisten. Als Köder diente immer ein Rotwurm-Maden-Mix (Made, Rotwurm, Made). Im Futterkorb hatte ich entweder ein Mosella Explosiv Feeder -> Favourite Brassen oder einen Favourite Brassen -> Barbe Spezial Mix. Als Partikel habe ich nur Maden verwendet. Die Maden habe ich jedoch nicht direkt ins Anlockfutter, sondern erst im Futterkorb beigegeben (Will sie ja anlocken, und nicht füttern |supergri ). Am besten gings bis jetzt immer bei leichter Bewölkung um die frühe Nachmittagszeit.


----------



## Brassenwürger (13. März 2007)

*AW: März, welche Fische beißen schon???*

Aale sind auch schon unterwegs, ich habe schon einen, ein Bekannter schon sieben!


----------



## Sonax (27. März 2007)

*AW: März, welche Fische beißen schon???*

Aale schon unterwegs? Dein Ernst? Wo angelst du denn


----------



## Grundangler (28. März 2007)

*AW: März, welche Fische beißen schon???*

Ich freu mich schon auf Ostern. Hab mir vorgenommen dann das erste mal dieses Jahr auf Aal zu gehen, hoffe das Wetter spielt mit und der Mond wird weniger bis dahin.


----------



## bodenseepeter (28. März 2007)

*AW: März, welche Fische beißen schon???*

Habe heute - arbeitstechnisch bedingt - meinen ersten Angeltörn (90 min) gemacht und einen netten Portionskarpfen von 45cm erbeutet. Dummerweise ist der listige Geselle mir nach dem Abhaken entkommen.

Die Saison läuft ab heute für mich, der Drill war geil und ich bin heiß!

Jetzt fehlen mir nur noch die Aale.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (28. März 2007)

*AW: März, welche Fische beißen schon???*

also zur zeit sind bei mir die karpis aktiv das heißt für mich, entlich wieder pirschangeln! die rotaugen beißen ebenfalls wie verrückt.....hab auch vor mal in den next tagen auf aal zu gehen.... aber morgen soll sich das wetter ja leider verschlechtern -.-
vlg


----------



## bazawe (29. März 2007)

*AW: März, welche Fische beißen schon???*

Bei mir gehts momentan auf Seeforelle und Saibling.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## maesox (29. März 2007)

*AW: März, welche Fische beißen schon???*

Hatten gestern 17 Döbel in 2 Std im Neckar auf Wobbler!!

....normal,wenn man`s auf Forellen abgesehen hat#c 

maesox


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (29. März 2007)

*AW: März, welche Fische beißen schon???*

Hier bei mir in der Gegend ist noch nicht viel los, nur Plötzen und Rotfedern ...naja ist halt n See und kein Fließgewässer!


----------

